# Scanning/Copying issues



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello, everyone. I previously posted this elsewhere and didn't get any replies so I hope someone out there can help me. I have an Acer Aspire 5002WLMI with an AMD Turion64 ML-30 processor and about a month ago purchased a HP PSC 2355 All-in-one printer. I did multiple (and may I emphasize multiple) installations, uninstallations, and troubleshooting, while in contact with HP support, over error messages that came up whenever I would attempt to scan or copy. HP support had no other answers for me and suggested it might have something to do with Windows. I took it back to the store I got it from today after they told me they could walk me through the process if I would bring my laptop and the PSC 2355 printer in. They proceeded to unsuccessfully uninstall and reinstall multiple times and received the same messages I did with no solutions. The guy suggested I try a different HP model, thinking that it might have something to do with the software compatibility. Well, needless to say here I sit with a different model from HP and the same error messages. I don't know what the heck to do to get the scanner and copier to work with my computer. I apologize for such a long post, but I'm at the end of my rope with this issue. If anyone knows what might be causing the error messages and how to fix it, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

i would be more helpful if you would post the error message you are getting.

Have you scanned for viruses and spyware?


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

The error messages I get are as follows:

"Sorry, could not find required user interface files. (Please reinstall scanning software.)"

"Unable to communicate with HP scanning software. Please verify that it has been installed and is working properly. If this problem persists, please shut down your application and try again."

The first two messages pop up again and then are followed by:

"An error occurred communicating with the scanning device. Please ensure that the scanning device is connected properly and try again."

Everything is connected.


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

And I also ran a virus scan.

Any ideas?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

A few things with HP All-In-One's, the software does sometimes have issues. 

All-In-One software is hard to remove fully, you may need to use a HP utility to fully remove it. Check closely on the HP Support web site. 

You may need to use a Registry Cleaner after the software is removed to make sure the machine is really cleaned up. Also note, if you use Registry Cleaner software once the All-In-One software is installed, do not remove any Registry entries with HP associated with it.

Check this HP link for more info on Scanning errors:

HP Scanning Errors 

Last you mentioned you have different model HP All-In-One now. What model do you have?

Are you also having problems if you launch the HP software utility on the PC, or are you just having problems with scanning from the printer front panel buttons?

Sometimes firewalls can be a problem as well, even with USB connections.

JamesO


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

The new model I have is HP PSC 1510 All-in-one. I cannot scan from neither the printer itself, nor the laptop.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try this HP link for possible solutions. 

HP PSC 1510 Support Link  

This link covers one specific message you have had pop up:

An error occurred communicating with the scanning device. Please ensure that the scanning device is connected properly and try agai 

Seem like this may not be an uncommon type of problem?

Does any other USB device function properly when connected to the computer?

JamesO


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

I've already went through all of the HP solutions and have not had any luck. They said it had something to do with the software compatiblity with my system but how can I make so it is compatible and will fully function.


----------



## tinyhu (Sep 7, 2005)

This may be a long shot, but could fix the problem. You may have some corrupt Windows files, causing the communcation errors and copying/scanning problems. User interface files might be related to Windows system files somehow. What has worked for me very well in the past to fix Windows XP issues is to run a repair install of Windows XP using the XP CD. Boot to CD, press Enter on the first screen (as if you are going to be installing XP for the first time), press F8 to agree to the Terms, then on the next screen, you should get the option to repair Windows XP, by pressing "R". That won't erase your current install, but rather just install the system files, thus repairing/replacing any corrupt files that might be there. It's worth a shot, can't guarantee it will fix your problem, but it might.


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you for the suggestion! So I'll just use the windows installer CD included with my laptop when I got it, right?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Another possible option would be to delete the USB drivers from the control panel and re-install them. I had to do this once to get a machine to recognize a digital camera that I had problems communicating with.

JamesO


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

I've already tried deleting the USB drivers to reinstall them and it didn't work. I have four CDs that came with my laptop and they are all Acer recovery CDs. I will try the previous suggestion with the three CDs that are in a three step process (disc 1, 2 and 3: as they are labeled.)


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

I've tried recovering windows and have still received the error messages after reinstalling HP software for the hundredth time. I'd like to thank everyone that replied and if there are any more solutions you may have, please reply to this because I will be checking this on a regular basis.


----------



## algarve richard (Oct 9, 2005)

*Hp 2510*

Hi all,

I have a Sony laptop running XP and an HP all in one photosmart psc 2510 and as with previous sender have tried multiple installations from CD and net and the scanner function will not work with same error messages as previous sender. I am also at my wits end and very annoyed with HP and it their lack lustre approach.

Can anyone help please Richard


----------



## Mindlesssindlgn (Sep 18, 2005)

I have contacted HP multiple times and have gotten the same responses over and over again. I am disgusted at their responses. I swear they don't even pay attention to what the issue is in the first place and just throw out suggestions that are on the screen in front of them to select from. If you find a solution to this, please reply to this thread and let me know. This has been an on going situation for over a month now and still no answers.


----------



## antyposligowiec (Nov 6, 2005)

I just bought the HP 1510 All-in-one last week and am also having trouble scanning. I can print from my laptop, but i get similar error messages when trying to scan. First is "Failed to create empty document" next is "cannot connect to HP scanning software. . . " and etc. I talked with HP tech support for over 2 hours today and uninstalled/reinstalled, and went through everythign they asked, but they were unable to fix this. They blame it on my USB ports, however I am able to print and they could not explain why the scanner would not work yet the printer will. I am completely frustrated with this and I somehow believe that the error may be within the Microsoft .NET framework because the scanner uses this but the printer does not. Anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## randersn (Nov 20, 2005)

I, too, just purchased an HP PSC 1513 and was having the same issues. On another website forum one of the posters who was having the same problem wrote that by going to Control Panel and clicking on Scanners and Cameras, he was able to get the scanner to work, although not with the HP Software but with the Windows Scanner and Camera Wizard. I tried it and voila!, I now have a scanner to go with my printer and copier. Hope this works for you.


----------



## shellyb (Nov 22, 2005)

*HP 1310 Printer/Scanner*

I, too, was unsuccessful using the scanner following the instructions in the guide; however, I was also able to scan documents by going thru the Control Panel, Scanners and Cameras. Thankx to Randersn for the tip; any idea why the error message appears when followng HP's instructions for scanning?
Shellyb


----------



## randersn (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry, shellyb, I have no idea. From some of the other posts, it sounds like HP hasn't a clue either.


----------



## johns283940 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Something hidden in recovery CD's*

I have an Acer Aspire 3000 and I intalled the HP Software w/ a 1410 All-In-One. I was able to scan thru Windows scanner&camera option. I wanted to wipe my hard drive so I installed a fresh copy of XP Pro (not using the 3 Acer recovery CD's) and I was able to run the scanner via the HP software. Here I am now wiping that clean and using the Acer recovery CD's and am once again not able to scan. I am imagining that the recovery CD loads a bad/old file that isn't compatible? My two cents worth.


----------



## Pyrgnome (Dec 28, 2005)

Hp has the solution for this issue here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?cc=ca&docname=c00516936&lc=en


----------



## Steve25261 (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm also getting the same message with my PSC1210 all-in-one. This problem recently developed after the printer had been working properly for well over a year. 

I recently installed a Logitech cordless mouse/keyboard combo. I'm wondering if there may be a conflict? 

I've reinstalled the HP software, updated the drivers, etc. Nothing corrects the problem, but I am able to scan if I use the button on the printer!


----------



## kumarseven (Oct 9, 2007)

Go to the Microsoft XML Parser (MSXML) 3.0 Service Pack 7 (SP7) download page at: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...91-052b-42ff-9674-f752bdca9582&DisplayLang=en

This is resolve the issues definitely.


----------

